

I don’t think President Obama is here tonight, but I’m sure he’s listening in. - runn1ng
http://rt.com/usa/mick-nsa-jagger-stones-230/

======
ollysb
This is very encouraging to see, if artists raise awareness of this issue in
popular culture they have a real change changing the tide.

